# Handy Vise for under $50.00



## Syaminab (Jan 10, 2013)

To make a handy vise, Select a 3"X1.5" Aluminum extruded Profile, buy Angle cut to same width, your preferred height, Drill holes for the T slot nuts, Maybe machine some V Shaped Jaws and add them with knurled screws to hold the Job tight. This Vises are non precisiòn, but they happen to adapt in some extent to non uniform shapes, I find mine of great help for the Drill, to use the lathe as a mill, and even for very long parts in the Vertical Machinning Centers, as the extruded profile can be very long. When you also fly cut surface the profile, the precision is better. Hope you like it. You may watch the Video at http://youtu.be/ggqI8YIepZI 
100% 

100% 

<BUTTON class="addto-button default flip yt-uix-button yt-uix-button-default" role=button type=button data-button-menu-action="yt.www.lists.addto.toggleMenu" data-feature="upload" data-video-ids="ggqI8YIepZI" data-button-menu-id="shared-addto-menu">
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Agregar a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
</BUTTON><BUTTON class="item-cancel yt-uix-button yt-uix-button-default" role=button type=button closure_uid_ayq3jp="100">
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cancelar </BUTTON> 

 Regards from Mexico.


----------



## Philco (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Syminab, that's a great idea. That's given me some new ideas on holding long parts in the mill. Thanks for the video!
Phil


----------



## Richard King (Jan 11, 2013)

Another handy vise for holding odd shaped parts to do hand work, not for machining.. but very hand for holding is a 2 screw wood JoHanson wood clamp. You can C-Clamp or leg screw in to a table.


----------



## SE18 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've actually been thinking of doing something similar; perhaps alum angle iron and carbide router bits to form the slots (I have the carbide bits and router table). Usage would be for a lathe mill attacfhment.

Enco and KSC sell rotary or tilt tables using t slots; but never seen these used as mill attachments for lathe

My main concern would be the weakness of the alum structure and how to find alum angle. If you didn't use angle, you could just machine a plate atop the crosslide (in my case 9A southbend lathe). The alum would obviously be used as a sort of vise. But most vises have hardened jaws, so I'm thinking you could add some hardened steel to the alum for the vise clamps themselves.

T bolts and set screws seem to be the way to hold work pieces with these.

Dave

btw, where did you purchase your parts? You mentioned it could be done for about $50 in the video


----------



## SE18 (Jan 11, 2013)

this 34 lb vise might work as a lathe mill attachment? Just mount to angle iron perhaps.

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-cross-slide-vise-32997.html

Anyone comment on pluses or drawbacks?

Dave


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 11, 2013)

I have one (might not be HF, but similar.) I haven't found it rigid enough for milling.


----------



## Jimw (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw that harbor freight mill/drill vise. Would need a lot of work to make rigid enough. Then you would want to rework the screws. I bought a similar one many years ago for my drill press and a friend took pity on me and gave me a real machinist cross slid table. I pulled the vise portion off the cheap one and mounted it to the one my friend gave me.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 12, 2013)

Philco said:


> Thanks Syminab, that's a great idea. That's given me some new ideas on holding long parts in the mill. Thanks for the video!
> Phil


You are very welcome.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 12, 2013)

SE18 said:


> I've actually been thinking of doing something similar; perhaps alum angle iron and carbide router bits to form the slots (I have the carbide bits and router table). Usage would be for a lathe mill attacfhment.
> 
> Enco and KSC sell rotary or tilt tables using t slots; but never seen these used as mill attachments for lathe
> 
> ...


Dave, industrial automation brands like festo, parker, bosch make these structural profiles. Please follow these link to only some help. You will love it, it is like playing with meccano with all these products.  
http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...atid=3155053&vgnextcat=IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 12, 2013)

wawoodman said:


> I have one (might not be HF, but similar.) I haven't found it rigid enough for milling.


Mike, perhaps you might want to research a little on HSC machinning concepts to reduce torque loads on your machinning process, increase precision and reduce distortion on parts. Then you will find workholding a lot easier and simple.
regards.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 12, 2013)

Philco said:


> Thanks Syminab, that's a great idea. That's given me some new ideas on holding long parts in the mill. Thanks for the video!
> Phil


You are very welcome phil, hope it helps.


----------



## mech1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Tried a similar one, good for milling wood and plastics, drilling in all materials

Werner


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent idea Syaminab!

Many times I have to mill slots and opening in plastic enclosures for my electronics work. My milling vises don't open far enough for some of these enclosures. 

I was going to buy a 2-piece vise. I think I can make a light duty vise from your idea.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks, Syaminlab

That site could prove useful.

Here's PDF download that includes plans for making a T Slot table out of steel using only a drill press and a hacksaw

http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/lathe-milling-attach-plans.pdf

Dave


----------



## Syaminab (Feb 17, 2013)

jmarkwolf said:


> Excellent idea Syaminab!
> 
> Many times I have to mill slots and opening in plastic enclosures for my electronics work. My milling vises don't open far enough for some of these enclosures.
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Im glad to be useful.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 18, 2013)

I finished a steel bottom plate to replace the wood. Next step is to replace the vertical wood with steel T-slotted dealy. I'll post photos when it's done but I'm at Fort Irwin TDY for 2 weeks

Dave


----------

